# EHV-1 Outbreak in MN-IA-WI-CO



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

For anyone who hasn't heard, there is an ongoing outbreak of EHV-1 in the States named, with the Neurological form in that bunch of animals. It first appeared among the Barrel Racing competitors, but a known sick horse sold at the big Paint/App/QH Sale, and horse had been at other activities to "share" his virus. Sold horses went in all directions, with a case appearing in Colorado after the Sale.

So everyone will want to be careful in visiting barns, allowing visitors to visit your barn. Quarantine all horses who have left the premises to attend a horse activity, ALL new horses coming in. Change clothing, dip boots, wash, between chores of barn and quarantine horses. Usually an 8-10 day waiting period for virus to affect horse. Virus travels on air, any physical thing like brushes, bedding and clothing.

The Neurological form of EHV-1 is VERY deadly, and being vaccinated is not going to help. This type virus seems immune to the vaccinations at this point. Here is a quote from another post detailing part of the problem:
"Part of the reason this hasn't been more widely reported is that in MN, only the "D752" strain of neurologic EHV-1 is considered "reportable," and the current outbreak has been strain "N752," which is considered non-neuropathogenic but *can* (and has, in this case) caused neurologic infection in the diagnosed horses. As a result of this, while vets and the MNBAH are strongly recommending no travel or gatherings, there is currently no mandatory quarantine in place and people are continuing to flaunt recommendations and gather with their horses."

Colorado horse report:

http://www.thehorse.com/articles/33...rse?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

A number of horses have been put down, with the neurological form, but I can't find the article with a total. Seems like 8 to 10, though more than that are just sick. 

Several mentions of local horse Fairs, Expos, where horses will gather. No cancellations heard of yet.

So this is a word to the wise, be careful about your horses, this virus is nothing to fool around with.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So far the WI horse fair has not been canceled and said they are going ahead with it, but will have people in place should something show up. And that is in two weeks.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Equine Virus Confirmed in Southeast Minnesota
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]KAALTV.com[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]April 2, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif](ABC 6 News) -- A contagious virus spreading through horses in the state has made its way to Southeast Minnesota. Several horses have been euthanized after contracting the equine herpesvirus-1 (EHV-1).[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]We've learned there is one confirmed case that started in Freeborn County. According to Dr. Paul Anderson, with Minnesota Board of Animal Health's equine program, the horse has since moved back to its home in Steele County for treatment.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The University of Minnesota Equine Extension reports another infected horse from Cedar Rapids was in Freeborn County at one point before returning home. They also say there have been eight confirmed cases in Minnesota, Wisconsin and Iowa with tests pending for other horses.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.kaaltv.com/article/stories/s3384105.shtml[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I think they have had a case or two in CA, UT, TX as well. The map did not pull up for me in the link below, but it was discussed in the text below the map. 

http://healthmap.org/site/diseasedaily/article/equine-herpes-outbreak-western-states-52511


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I always did vaccinate for Rhinopneumonitis, or simply &#8220;Rhino,&#8221; when I had horses. And was very important to do the vaccine when I had mares.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

There is no vaccine for this so having given the Rhino shot is somewhat pointless. I would also urge caution should a vaccine pop up. When the west nile vaccine first came out it was worse than the disease. I saw what it did and it was beyond horrific. Biosecurity is the best way to stave off sickness like this.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Harmony_Meadows said:


> There is no vaccine for this so having given the Rhino shot is somewhat pointless. I would also urge caution should a vaccine pop up. When the west nile vaccine first came out it was worse than the disease. I saw what it did and it was beyond horrific. Biosecurity is the best way to stave off sickness like this.


What problems did the West Nile vaccine have when it was first released?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> What problems did the West Nile vaccine have when it was first released?


 Some remember those pics of the dead foals but which was later found out to be a hoax. They did not die because of WN vaccine. But the pics went viral around the net.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Some remember those pics of the dead foals but which was later found out to be a hoax. They did not die because of WN vaccine. But the pics went viral around the net.


I knew about the "Lost Foals Group" and their insistence that any deformity or dummy foal was caused by the West Nile Vaccine. 

I wondered if there was something else, that was actually true, that was associated with the vaccine.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> What problems did the West Nile vaccine have when it was first released?


About 10 years ago, my trainer's horse had a very bad reaction to the WNV vaccine - bad enough that she had to call the vet back out within hours of administering the vacc.

I also had a client who was a vet who would not vaccinate his own horses against WNV because of bad reactions (again this was about 10 years ago).

Now, I vaccinate 50+ horses with it and have only had one reaction, which may or may not have been from the WNV itself.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Here is what WI is doing at the Midwest Horse Fair that is next weekend.

http://www.midwesthorsefair.com/horses/2014-midwest-horse-fair-ehv-1-precautions


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> Here is what WI is doing at the Midwest Horse Fair that is next weekend.
> 
> http://www.midwesthorsefair.com/horses/2014-midwest-horse-fair-ehv-1-precautions


Due to the inherent risks, The Great Lakes Friesian Association (part of the Dutch registry, FHANA) has decided not to exhibit. Fair management decided that if they don't attend, they will be put on the bottom of the waiting list for next year. They've exhibited there for 20 years.

With all the people who stream by the stalls and think they have to pet your horse, I feel like the Friesian folks are doing the right thing. I wish Fair management would not treat them in such a shoddy manner. They're just standing up for their horses' health and well-being.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Just heard about a horse being put down with the neuro form in Virginia, 4-10-14. They are calling it by another set of letters, HTM, but caused by the EHV-1 virus to start when you read into the article.

http://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/news/releases-a/041114ehv-1.shtml


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.thehorse.com/articles/33719/ehv-1-reported-in-north-dakota[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]

More EHV info


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Goodhors, it is the same condition. This was on another board I am on, "We are happy to report that today the Minnesota Board of Animal Health voted to make Equine Herpesvirus Myeloencephalopathy (meaning horses with neurologic symptoms attributable to EHV-1) a reportable disease in Minnesota, regardless of what strain of EHV-1 causes it. Previously, only the more aggressive "neuropathogenic" EHV-1 strain was reportable. Representatives from the University of Minnesota, area private practice vets, the Minnesota Racing Commission and local trainers gave great presentations to the Board and it granted our request. This means that in the future, the Board will be able to be much more involved in tracking the epidemiology of outbreaks, and possibly instituting formal quarantines for affected premises. This will hopefully result in a more unified effort, a freer flow of information and more specific recommendations for travel if this situation happens again. This was a great example of the equine veterinary community coming together to create meaningful change for our horse owners. While these changes may not make a lot of difference during the current outbreak, the Board has still agreed to look more closely into the current cases and work toward "connecting the dots," which will give us valuable information going forward."


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Stony and Others for more information. I meant to use EHM, not HTM in my last post. Case of fumble fingers I guess, can't get back in to modify it.

I just wanted folks to connect the two sets of letters, EHV-1 and ETM both being same disease related, neurological and a problem for the horses.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

This should be interesting.
http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/84414/animal-disease-tracking-map-launched


----------

